

IOS Passes Linux to Become Third-Most Popular Internet Browsing Platform - paulitex
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9183298/Apple_s_iOS_beats_Android_6_1_on_the_Web

======
tzs
This is not surprising. There are all kinds of places now that I pull out my
iPhone and read HN or Reddit while waiting for something in real life. Before
iOS, I'd probably read Network World or Infoworld or some such freebie
magazine that gets sent to me at work.

------
wildjim
Citrix IOS? Seriously?

